# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  DataGrip: new tool for PostgreSQL

## moscas

Hi! A year ago JetBrains announced a new tool for databases and SQL  DataGrip.
The most important feature of DataGrip is smart SQL assistance  fast IntelliSense, quick-fixes and understanding what particular objects are used in your query. Here is the full list of features: https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/features/ 

The new release this November brought a new feature: now you can find usages of the table/view inside other views, procedures or functions. Also, 2016.3 version brings possibility to submit changes to the table in bulk  they are stored locally until you press submit. This is the post about latest features in DataGrip:  https://blog.jetbrains.com/datagrip/...16-3-released/

PostgreSQL is the most frequently used database among DataGrips users. So we pay much attention to PostgreSQL support and well be happy if you try 30-days free version and tell us what you think.

We also provide free version for:
 Open source projects
 Students
 Those who report many bugs
 Those who use our beta-versions

----------

